# interdetto



## Maria_del_Valle

"Giorgia e Mattia rimassero immobili, in silenzio. Poi Giorgia cominció a piangere. Mattia, più forte, era interdetto."
Giorgia y Matias permanecieron inmóviles, en silencio. Luego Giorgia comenzó a llorar. Matias, más fuerte, quedó _sometido_??    En el diccionario me incluye también "prohibido".
Gracias


----------



## Agró

Mattia, más fuerte, lo tenía prohibido (llorar).


----------



## Larroja

Agró said:


> Mattia, más fuerte, lo tenía prohibido (llorar).



Manca un po' di contesto, ma al 99% significa che Mattia era confuso, sconcertato dalla scena. Qui "interdetto" è un aggettivo.


----------



## Agró

Allora

Mattia, más fuerte, se quedó perplejo/turbado.


----------



## 0scar

Yo diría _estaba perplejo._


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

"Fabrizio mostrò le foto alla moglie, e prima che lei potesse riprendersi dal suo stupore, la colpí con un violento schiaffo in pieno viso. Roberta cadde dalla sedia. Giorgia e Mattia rimasero immobili, in silenzio. Poi Giorgia cominciò a piangere. Mattia, più forte, era interdetto."
¿Ahora es más lógico que el significado sea "perplejo"?  gracias


----------



## 0scar

_Matías, más fuerte permanecía sorprendido/perplejo, sin poder reacciona_r.

_Matías estaba paralizado _(esta es la traducción justa).


----------



## ursu-lab

Maria_del_Valle said:


> "Fabrizio mostrò le foto alla moglie, e prima che lei potesse riprendersi dal suo stupore, la colpí con un violento schiaffo in pieno viso. Roberta cadde dalla sedia. Giorgia e Mattia rimasero immobili, in silenzio. Poi Giorgia cominciò a piangere. Mattia, più forte, era interdetto."
> ¿Ahora es más lógico que el significado sea "perplejo"?  gracias



Más que "paralizado" (que es más físico) yo diría "desconcertado". Una persona se queda "interdetta" cuando no sabe cómo reaccionar: también "quedarse de piedra", "átonito".


----------



## Geviert

_Desconcertado _sin duda, también _confundido_, _desorientado _según convenga (paralizado es demasiado somático). El significado se refiere al adjetivo, no al verbo _interdire _(prohibir, impedir).


----------



## 0scar

*paralizz**ato*, anche come agg., colpito da paralisi, bloccato da paralisi: _era paralizzato per lo stupore (Treccani)

_*paralizzato*, reso rigido, insensibile come una pietra:_Esempio: era impietrito dal dolore. (WR)

_Sinonimi:* interdetto, paralizzato *(senso figurato), sbalordito, etc. (Wikzionario y otros)

Sinónimos: Helado, atónito, perplejo (Se dice de una persona que se encuentra *paralizada* por una sorpresa) (Wikcionario y otros)


----------



## Geviert

No deja de ser demasiado somático para el campo semántico y el *uso *del adjetivo en cuestión, Oscar. Con la Treccani demuestras solo la pertinencia de _otro _adjetivo que, en sí mismo, no ha sido puesto en duda. 

Ninguna de las posibles _connotaciones _propuestas es inexacta. El adjetivo "interdetto" _denota _desconcierto (adj. _sconcertato_), confusión (_confuso_) o desorientamiento, _a partir de los cuales_ es posible hablar de _paralizzato_, helado y todo el resto. (estos últimos son consecuencias somáticas de los tres primeros).


----------



## Waldesca

Anche "interdetto" = _pasmad_o, _estupefacto_, _perplejo_, ecc.


----------



## honeyheart

¿Podría ser también "petrificado"?


----------



## ursu-lab

Bisognerebbe sapere più contesto, ma in generale (e personalmente), eviteterei di usare aggettivi tipo "paralizado" o "petrificado" più che altro per non ripetere lo stesso concetto di "inmóvil" che è scritto tre parole prima. Qui "interdetto" significa senz'altro "desconcertado", "perlejo" o simili, cioè il tipo era forte di carattere ma era "interdetto" perché non sapeva come comportarsi. Che era bloccato l'ha già detto con "inmóvil".


----------



## honeyheart

Gracias, quedó clarísimo.

Hubiera sido útil saber también quiénes eran Giorgia y Mattia: ¿amigos de la pareja o sus hijos? (por ejemplo).


----------

